# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Would a health and fitness section be a good addition to this forum?

## Kayman

I've only been on this site for a little while, but it seems apparent that many people here would like to work towards regaining some of their confidence and improve their general well being and overall outlook on life and how they see themselves. Exercise is a great way to do this, it makes you look better and feel better hair loss or no hair loss and from what I can see a few forum members are actively interested in working out, the classic "muscular physique to compliment the shaved bald head look". It played a big part in rebuilding some of the confidence I had lost through mpb.
I was thinking would it be a good idea to add a health and fitness section to the site? Members could post workout routines, diet advice, before and after pictures and just overall share their experiences. I know there are health and fitness forums out there on the net but I thought perhaps this site would benefit from something like this if it helps people start to rebuild a bit of confidence together and just provide a new sense of focus rather than hair loss. 
Maybe you think I'm wrong which is completely fair enough I just thought I'd put the idea out there, what are your thoughts?

----------


## Exodus

Absolutely. I've wanted to tone up and what note since I've noticed my hair going. Although Im a vegetarian so building muscle is slightly more difficult given I have to be more creative with my protein and what not.

But a section or sub-forum would be awesome.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Yes, I think it would be a good addition.  I remember Spencer once saying that when he started eating healthier (to get rid of some kind of infection, I think), the quality and texture of his hair started to get a lot better.  I kind of took his advice over the summer and not only did my hair look better, but I shed at least 25 pounds.  Problem now is that I think I somehow caused my metabolism to speed up excessively so now I will lose weight even with the slightest bit of cardio.  And since I'm an avid weight-lifter, I don't want to lose any more weight.  But yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of hair loss issues are in fact health-related.  I think baldness is a lot more prevalent today than it ever was in years past and I wouldn't be surprised if at least some of it had to do with all of shit that is in our food today.  So yeah, a health and fitness section would be kinda cool addition to this forum.

----------


## BigThinker

+1.

This is an awesome idea.  I won't reiterate all the perfectly legit reasons mentioned above.  Sites like bodybuilding.com are full of condescending douches who go to the site for pissing contests.

I'd even like a Men's style/clothing section as well.  I think this is a vastly overlooked (on BTT) aspect of our look. Although, I'm probably in the minority of people who invests serious $$ and time into my threads.

----------


## Davey Jones

> Although Im a vegetarian so building muscle is slightly more difficult given I have to be more creative with my protein and what not.


 You should look into this site:

http://truenutrition.com/c-54-proteins.aspx

You can mix and match any protein they have into the blend you want.  I do a 1:3 mix of hemp and gemma pea protein.  Both are complete proteins, as is.  Combined, they're every bit as complete as meat or whey.  Cheaper than a lot of whey you can get too, and you don't have to drink all the extra chemicals they put in the stuff at GNC.  Not to mention it doesn't cause inflammation and insulin spikes like whey.

You really would be surprised how many good vegetarian/vegan sources of complete protein there are.  I don't know who started the myth saying otherwise, but they did a damn good job.

----------


## Kayman

> You should look into this site:
> 
> http://truenutrition.com/c-54-proteins.aspx
> 
> You can mix and match any protein they have into the blend you want.  I do a 1:3 mix of hemp and gemma pea protein.  Both are complete proteins, as is.  Combined, they're every bit as complete as meat or whey.  Cheaper than a lot of whey you can get too, and you don't have to drink all the extra chemicals they put in the stuff at GNC.  Not to mention it doesn't cause inflammation and insulin spikes like whey.
> 
> You really would be surprised how many good vegetarian/vegan sources of complete protein there are.  I don't know who started the myth saying otherwise, but they did a damn good job.


 That's a pretty good site I'm not aware of anything like that in the UK. I used to be a vegetarian for health reasons quite a while ago now but something like that site would have been very handy.

----------

